# My Feral Flying Pig Travel Box



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

My Favorite cigars these days has been the FFPs. I couldnt find a nice case that would hold 2 Pigs, so I made my own...

It all started with an empty box,








then into this,








after some paint,








some nice letters,








a few coats of clear and all done,








Im happy with how it came out!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Excellent work. What kind of paint/Clear did you use ... I'm thinking about painting my humidor.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Solid work. Very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

A fine little travel humi worthy of them two FFP's!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

durbs said:


> Excellent work. What kind of paint/Clear did you use ... I'm thinking about painting my humidor.


Rust-Oleum for both.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice work brother!


----------



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

Ingenious.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is a great travel case! Heck...with enough hinges and clasps you could make several from one FFP box...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Clever :nod:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> That is a great travel case! Heck...with enough hinges and clasps you could make several from one FFP box...


actually 3, but only 1 came out good, messed up on the other 2.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

That came out great!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

That came out amazing! Very cool!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

That Looks really good brother excellent Idea


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks great bro! RG for ya!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the rg everyone!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

That's looks great....now if I could just find a full box of pigs I could try my hand at that.


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

That's a great looking little travel box! Great work!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That came out great.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Idea. nicely done


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Good Job Jose! Just needs a DE Unico sticker.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Good work, brother


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

That's sick! Nice work


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Maverick7232 said:


> That's looks great....now if I could just find a full box of pigs I could try my hand at that.


end of 2012 has seen more flyin pigs than ever lol, so there are many boxes (empty) for sale now.

I like the black one with gold lettering. SHQ work :thumb:


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cool, good work


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

That's such a great looking case, looks like a lot of work. I'm glad that it turned out so well. It motivates me to take on some more projects.


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

I got a couple of theses boxes, might have to steal your idea.opcorn:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

go for it, and let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Mr. Shredder (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks Great! Enjoy! :cowboyic9:


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> My Favorite cigars these days has been the FFPs. I couldnt find a nice case that would hold 2 Pigs, so I made my own...
> 
> It all started with an empty box,
> 
> ...


Is that the only one you made?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

actually 3, but only 1 came out good, messed up on the other 2.


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks Awesome! How did you do the lettering? Stencil or transfer paper?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

no they are actually Vinyl.


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> no they are actually Vinyl.


I would have never guessed. Either way it's really awesome


----------



## orlandocigars (May 23, 2011)

Looks great! I was wondering what to do with this old box...


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

orlandocigars said:


> Looks great! I was wondering what to do with this old box...


go for it.


----------

